# Top 100 Kids Toys



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Apologies if this has been posted before.
Makes for an entertaining bit of reading, as well as bringing back some distant memories.

http://tv.cream.org/extras/toys/index.html

Rogue


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

tomytronic 3D! aaaah the halcyon days and the hypnosis of that game!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol: I want to be a child again


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well that wasted an hour of my time with whimsical reminiscence.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

no sorry all before my time well i remember the bike :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The thought of what he would jump was always better than the reality where he simply feel off or drove into the wall.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

But this on the other hand! Hours of fun.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

I want my Flight Deck back...

My boy would love it and we would have to fight to see whose go it was, and as I am bigger than him (he is only9) itwould always be mine

Anyone still got one?

looking at all those fab toys brings back memories but makes me wonder where did my life go. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

so many memorys........................


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Some of the one's I had:

Buckaroo
Viewmaster
Tomytronic 3D - I know what you mean g-boy - played mine for hours and hours and hours  
Etchasketch
Evel Knievel
Six Million Dollar Man - with 'bionic' arm :lol: 
Top Trumps
Action Man
ZX Speccy
Raleigh Grifter 8)

What days they were - I miss being a kid


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Allmost all of them condem children to inactivity (bar the bike and radio controoled car) 

What ever happened to the outdoor playground, skipping rope, scooter, rope for building tree swings or using it to climb trees, cardboard boxes/wood/wheels to make cars. Simply kicking a ball and running around?

No wonder today's children are overweight and even 15 year olds die of heart attack [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Kell said:


> Well that wasted an hour of my time with whimsical reminiscence.


ditto - sigh


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I was spoilt. I think I had and remember most of them


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'd imagine most of that shite is now clogging up a landfill site near you, although probably the Tonka toys will outlast most modern cars.

Still, I recognised a few in there. Spirograph :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> I'd imagine most of that shite is now clogging up a landfill site near you, although probably the Tonka toys will outlast most modern cars.
> 
> Still, I recognised a few in there. Spirograph :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I certainly recognise the Magic Robot, I was about ten years old when I got that for either my birthday or Christmas so that would have made it about 1959 - and I've still got it in it's original box. :roll:

Graham


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I hate these sites!! :evil:

Reminds me of my childhood days <sigh> and all those bloody toys my parents would give away to the younger kids up the street. :evil:

Hope they now own TTs 'cos!!

Ya wee b'stards - I hope you enjoy all my Star Wars Collectables!! My Star Wars Comics!! My Stretch Armstrong - Evil K - Bionic Man - my Silver Chopper (oooooo eeerrrr) etc etc.      

Hope I don't see you on the Antiques Roadshow!!

:wink:


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Wow, that takes me back 

I have just had a tot up, and am ashamed to say that I had 32 of those that I can remember having during my childhood - either as pressies from the parents or "swapsies" with your mates at school.

I remember being particularly fond of Merlin, my 6 million $ man was great until I dropped him off a balcony and his "bionic" eye fell out  !

Oh, and my Dad was fed up of having to take the pedals off my Chopper and put them in the vice to straighen out every time I fell of it, which was quite often - come back cotter-pins, all is forgiven!! 

Just a shame that they all went the way of the Boot Sale or charidee shops, probably worth a few bob now!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BTW, what about Lego???

I loved to play with it and so did my lads (and their friends) We must have Â£Â£Â£Â£s of that stuff in the loft


----------

